# Have you ever shipped your villager with another?



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

_Shipping - Common term for pairing two people together to form a love-kind of relationship in a fandom. Could be canon or not._

Other than shipping the mayor with Isabelle, or shipping yourself with other villagers, have you ever shipped one villager with another? Villagers do tend to form certain feelings for another villager in the game throughout. I did caught Lucky giving Nana a gift in hoping that she will like it, and Monty when I logged in as my other villager Pansage and mentioned that he loves receiving gifts from Pansear. During my time of gameplay, I accidentally skipped Valentines day lol.

Heck, even Blanche ships then and some, Monty with Caroline, very odd shipping, too bad Monty is interested in Pansear instead. 

Regardless of villager personality, secret feelings and valentines, and villager doings to one another, out of all of my dreamies I ship Shari with Chief. Uchi X Cranky. Supposedly living next to each other and having big fights often. 

Yes, it's weird, but since I'm actually making a canon based on my town at the current...
I suppose that I am obliged to ship a tier 1 with a tier 4. I mean how bad could it be shipping with a killer monkey with one of the most popular wolf villagers of ac?

*What villagers do you ship?*


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 6, 2017)

i always wanted to match Rocket (uchi superhero gorilla) with Tank (jock rhinoceros).  but Tank always asks me to send gifts over to the snooty ladies in my town, the big dope...


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 6, 2017)

I used to ship Portia and Chief for the longest time in my wild world town, but now the ships kinda dead tbh since I don't play my wild world town anymore. There's probably other villagers that would fit Chief more tbf, but Portia and him were my starters so I kinda fabricated this idea that they'd known each other for a long time based on that. But then as time went on, I started to see them interact more and more with eachother, and always send eachother letters and gifts. It was adorable.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh gosh, so many XD But my absolute favorite ship is O'Hare/Carmen


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 7, 2017)

Clyde and Cherry had a fling in my town so I shipped them for a bit. Also Teddy and Mitzi/Penelope.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 7, 2017)

I guess I have an animal crossing ship or two....

In my town Chocolat, I ship Vich? and Sheldon. I've seen them following each other around town and seeing them sit next to each other numerous times.





And Every since I had her move in back in November...the villagers won't shut up about them. (They won't shut up about each other too, today is also Vich?'s birthday I wonder if he'll be there...she was at his.)


Edit: 

Lol, he was at her birthday party.


In Vista, I ship Sally and Static and Marshal


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

Based from this chart, Shari could get along with most of my monkey villagers, except Nana lol.
I actually chatted with her in-game and she mentioned Monty several times.
Even with this I still ship her with Chief lmao.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2017)

Uh, yes! Like all the time! ^^

My latest ship is Flo and Wolfgang; rumour in Magix says they went on a _date_  I like the Uchi-Cranky combo, I think they're pretty perfect for each other xD


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Uh, yes! Like all the time! ^^
> 
> My latest ship is Flo and Wolfgang; rumour in Magix says they went on a _date_  I like the Uchi-Cranky combo, I think they're pretty perfect for each other xD



I agree! Like- Uchi would remind the cranky and act like a big sister towards them, sometimes getting into debates and arguments because they care! I like this concept much. Tsundere ships have taken a bit of my soft side.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2017)

Stitches and Marshal n.n I think they would be a super cute couple or Maple and Beau


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> I guess I have an animal crossing ship or two....
> 
> In my town Chocolat, I ship Vich? and Sheldon. I've seen them following each other around town and seeing them sit next to each other numerous times.
> 
> ...



Ohmygosh! That's so adorable!


----------



## Weiland (Jul 7, 2017)

I ship Flo and Hopper. They're both wearing the same custom design; 
I saw Flo at Hopper's house;
Flo was at Hopper's birthday party and;
Flo always wants me to send Hopper gifts.

Coincidence? I think *NOT*!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

*crying*
Wasted shipper
XD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Based from this chart, Shari could get along with most of my monkey villagers, except Nana lol.
> I actually chatted with her in-game and she mentioned Monty several times.
> Even with this I still ship her with Chief lmao.
> View attachment 202692



So I did the chart thingy too and Marshall and Stitches would be average which makes me so happy!!


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 7, 2017)

I think that all same species villagers are at least on the average level on the chat, so none of my villagers don't get along. I guess I can tell by who I catch "kissing" in my town(when their heads are facing towards each other, right in front of each other). I caught Walker and Goldie doing it twice...


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2017)

i used to ship the deer villagers with other deer villagers lmaooo


----------



## allainah (Jul 7, 2017)

lool yes, the only one i can think of right now is marshal & poppy 
I always ship them w/ the same species.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 7, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Based from this chart, Shari could get along with most of my monkey villagers, except Nana lol.
> I actually chatted with her in-game and she mentioned Monty several times.
> Even with this I still ship her with Chief lmao.
> View attachment 202692



That chart makes a lot more sense than the Wiki page.

To be honest, Smug and Normal combination makes a whole lot more sense than Normal and Lazy, like I get that they're both nice...but the normal isn't lazy at all and I always thought it was a bad combo since the beginning, glad Nintendo fixed it hope it stays that way. 

Snooty and Normal (same with the Lazy and Jock), I hate how the will said they may not like each other...I always thought that was totally bull.. because I had plenty of Normals and Snooties getting along with each other.. even in an old game it's said that the Normal looks up to the Snooty villager, so cute! Meaning your adorable little Fauna sees big 'ugly' Alli as a role model.

Lazy and Uchi is good too, they're both lay back, now it makes sense why Hazel keeps talking about Doc..(and Hates Marshal and Francine)

(Sorry for the rant, I had to get that off my chest lol)


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 7, 2017)

What I think it should be.-

Worst combos-

Lazy and Uchi(Why are they supposed to get along...?)

Jock and Snooty

Smug and Peppy

Cranky and Normal

Best Combos-

Lazy and Normal

Smug and Snooty

Jock and Peppy

Cranky and Uchi.

To be honest, I only think this should be for friendship. Shipping should just be random.

Here are my shippings for the dogs.-

Walker x Goldie- Not great zodiac compatibility, but I think that design of them both look great together. They always live close together in my towns. My favorite shipping.

Shep x Cookie- A fairly popular pairing, and I think it works. Average zodiac compatibility.

Biskit x Maddie- Excellent zodiac compatibility. Colors look nice together.

Bones x Daisy- Marcel could also work instead of Bones, but I think Bones would be better here.

Butch x Cherry- Same taste is music and similar colors.

Benjamin x Bea- Why not... Why not...

Marcel x Portia- Eh... It works surprisingly.

Lucky doesn't fit any of them, and neither does Mac.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

Alien. said:


> What I think it should be.-
> 
> Worst combos-
> 
> ...



When I had both Cranston and Muffy in my town, they get along pretty well. I would interact when I see them chatting about Cranston's issues about being a lazy villager he is. Muffy would act as a big sister towards him, regardless of how stupid his situations are. I think Lazy and Uchi get along because the Uchi always acted so considerate and patient to the Lazy.

I actually find it funny. Lucky flirted with Nana but somehow they went over the chart- the fact that they don't match well. XD

CRANKY X UCHI FTW


----------



## frogpup (Jul 8, 2017)

Julian and Elvis were very sweet to each other in my old town other than that I had a lot of cute friendships in my towns but nothing to seriously romantic lol


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 8, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> When I had both Cranston and Muffy in my town, they get along pretty well. I would interact when I see them chatting about Cranston's issues about being a lazy villager he is. Muffy would act as a big sister towards him, regardless of how stupid his situations are. I think Lazy and Uchi get along because the Uchi always acted so considerate and patient to the Lazy.
> 
> I actually find it funny. Lucky flirted with Nana but somehow they went over the chart- the fact that they don't match well. XD
> 
> CRANKY X UCHI FTW



Biskit and Cherry I think were supposed to work, but they just look terrible together in my opinion. Cherry and Butch are a much better match. Cherry is more like a big sister to Biskit.


----------



## applebean (Jul 8, 2017)

in my town ... and im embarrassed to admit this.. i kind of always assumed that hamphrey was grahams sugar daddy


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Biskit and Cherry I think were supposed to work, but they just look terrible together in my opinion. Cherry and Butch are a much better match. Cherry is more like a big sister to Biskit.



Both Cranston and Muffy are gone now. I bet Muffy kept telling me that she should move out because she missed Cranston so much shortly after kicking him out.
Oranges and Cherries? It works a little...



applebean said:


> in my town ... and im embarrassed to admit this.. i kind of always assumed that hamphrey was grahams sugar daddy



Oh my god... XD


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 8, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Both Cranston and Muffy are gone now. I bet Muffy kept telling me that she should move out because she missed Cranston so much shortly after kicking him out.
> Oranges and Cherries? It works a little...
> 
> 
> ...



I guess so, I just think that Cherry and Biskit are either really good friends or just brother and sister. That, or I am just really a big fan of the Cherry x Butch combo, LOL.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

Alien. said:


> I guess so, I just think that Cherry and Biskit are either really good friends or just brother and sister. That, or I am just really a big fan of the Cherry x Butch combo, LOL.



I just thought Tangy and Biskit would be a better match- I mean, they both are fruitimals are they?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 8, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> I just thought Tangy and Biskit would be a better match- I mean, they both are fruitimals are they?



I guess, but I only like to ship same species villagers.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 8, 2017)

Wolfgang and Whitney. I just think they're perfect for each other.

My town is divided into three different sections, and they kinda look like mini-towns since I made all of the houses in the different areas perfectly aligned, and Wolfgang is at the top next to my house (because Wolfgang was the only remaining villager when I played _Wild World_ for the first time in five or so years, and I feel like I owe him), and Whitney is at the very bottom.

So, when they meet up, it's special!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

Alien. said:


> I guess, but I only like to ship same species villagers.



imo its more fun to ship non-same species villagers because of it's diversity. But I let people ship whoever they want.


----------



## Seashell (Jul 8, 2017)

I've never really thought about shipping villagers before??
I suppose Bree and Rod make a pretty cute couple? And Papi and Merengue.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 8, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> imo its more fun to ship non-same species villagers because of it's diversity. But I let people ship whoever they want.



I understand that.

But Lazy x Normal for the win!


----------



## Kitsey (Jul 10, 2017)

WOLFGANG X KYLE FOREVER
Also Diana x every other deer villager
I haven't really thought of shipping any of my current villagers, though.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 10, 2017)

Kitsey said:


> WOLFGANG X KYLE FOREVER
> Also Diana x every other deer villager
> I haven't really thought of shipping any of my current villagers, though.



Nothing but some good ol' LGBT ships can spice the meaning of shipping diversity!
I sometimes like to canon that Diana is pan.


----------



## macaire (Jul 10, 2017)

I have always loved the idea of Colton and Julian together.  They're so cute!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 10, 2017)

macaire said:


> I have always loved the idea of Colton and Julian together.  They're so cute!



I ship that too!


----------



## macaire (Jul 11, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> I ship that too!



They're like my two beautiful princes lol I always get both of them in my towns.


----------



## cloudmask (Jul 12, 2017)

baabara and willow are totally dating in my town. it's non-negotiable.

honestly though they're so cute together and their houses are super close and they're always talking about each other, i actually managed to snag a pic of them standing together so it looks like they're smooching ^.^ gay sheep cuties!


----------



## Weiland (Jul 14, 2017)

I think Hopper is cheating on Flo with Fuchsia! He wanted me to send her a gift with a sheepish emotion. He also had her over at one point.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 14, 2017)

Maple and Stitches. They live on opposite sides of the town, one is made from fabric and the other is made of fur, reminds me of Romeo and Juliet. Also I keep catching Maple hanging around Stitches's home so... Staple!


----------



## hallatt (Jul 14, 2017)

I have both Marshal and Mint in my town.
With their personality types they don't get on but I can't help but think they should.
Also I can't get over how cute they look together - two tiny sassy squirrels


----------



## kuri_kame (Jul 15, 2017)

Stitches and Bluebear definitely love each other. They always change into the same outfit and adopt each other's catchphrases. Also they live next to eachother in my town so


----------



## Brijade07 (Jul 15, 2017)

oh god, i always wondered if i was the only one who did this. tbh i think elmer and julian would be adorable together... elmer is like, the lazy older one and julian is so smug lol


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 15, 2017)

I ship Goose and Plucky. Their houses are right next to eachother, too.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 15, 2017)

I ship Marshal and Keaton in my town.. the thing's they've said about each other is just... oho ',:3
It's honestly adorkable


----------



## SapphireStone (Jul 16, 2017)

I ship Diana and Olivia. :^)


----------



## myahitswednesday (Jul 16, 2017)

dotty & ankha, what what!  the two were talking about starting a band together, and they were heart-y and happy and i was going to play the triangle, because i was clearly not a part of whatever they have. :>


----------



## walnut (Jul 16, 2017)

//slaps down my octopus kids
Marina and Octavian. Hands down. I get super excited whenever any of my villagers talk about the both of them together, or if I see them talking to each other or... even just standing close to each other, really... I HC that he's too grumpy and shy to admit he likes her, but he's always walking over to her house and watering her flowers for her :')


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 17, 2017)

For some reason probably CeliaxApollo, they're both eagles and I thought they go well together :3
Also, Chrissy and Francine x Genji. They all live next to each other (Genji in the middle, in an exact row XD) and I think that Chrissy/Francine fight over Genji.

Honestly though nothing hinting to this happens in game so yeah  Sad


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 19, 2017)

marshal and sally! i kept finding them hanging around each other even though their houses are on polar opposite ends of town, and i kept seeing them in conversation- they always broke apart when i approached to snoop, so _hmmMMMM suspicious_!

also, they kept sending each other presents and overall the vibe was real!!


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 20, 2017)

I've always shipped Stitches with myself tbh, but idk if that counts haha


----------

